# Rank your 5 NL cities



## eusebius (Jan 5, 2004)

Allow me to annoy you with the NL (pop 16,3mln, largest city: 735k)

As if you would know 5 cities well enough to pass your verdict 

there's 3 'big' cities, all came to flourish after 1648

Amsterdam
Rotterdam
's Gravenhage

(altogether only 1,75mln)

then there's 4 that rank in the same league, more or less

Utrecht
Arnhem
Groningen
Eindhoven

below is a dozen, in order of importance - more or less:

Nijmegen (oldest city)
Haarlem (hierarchically above Amsterdam)
's Hertogenbosch
Breda
Maastricht
Leiden
Dordrecht
Leeuwarden
Enschede
Zwolle
Apeldoorn
Tilburg
Amersfoort
Alkmaar

loads of historic cities that became significantly less important:

Deventer
Roermond
Franeker
Enkhuizen
Zutphen
Middelburg

plus crap towns, some at even +100k:

Hengelo
Amstelveen
Ede
Spijkenisse
Emmen
Oss
Helmond


----------



## kids (Dec 12, 2004)

rotterdam
amsterdam
arnhem
utrecht - there the ones i've heard of. I only really like the top two.


----------



## Zarkon (Dec 22, 2004)

Amsterdam
Rotterdam
Utrecht
Nijmegen
Groningen


----------



## Hed Kandi (Aug 29, 2004)

missing Gouda in the list of nl is bad. This is most likely one of the most known


----------



## eusebius (Jan 5, 2004)

yes, I thought of Gouda!

but the omission isn't that bad! Excluded just the same: Velp, Harderwijk, Elburg, Doesburg, Rozendaal, Duurstede and dozens that built castles and near 300ft towers before Gouda even was founded

say cheese 
no mention of Rijswijk either!

NL has too numerous to mention, particularly the part outside of cowHolland


----------



## 909 (Oct 22, 2003)

eusebius said:


> plus crap towns, some at even +100k:
> 
> (...)
> Emmen
> (...)


In some ways Emmen is a crap town, but not for me. 

1) Emmen

That's it. I don't have a special feeling about Dutch cities.


----------



## Khanabadosh (Nov 16, 2004)

Amsterdam
Rotterdam
Den Haag
Utrecht
Groningen
Leeuwarden
Almere
Nijmegen
Arnhem
Maastricht


----------



## Rik (Aug 5, 2004)

Amsterdam
Rotterdam
Den Haag
Eindhoven
Utrecht


----------



## SHiRO (Feb 7, 2003)

LOL!
Arnhem in the same league as Utrecht and Eindhoven!
Nice try eusebius!

More realistic ranking:

Amsterdam
Rotterdam

The Hague

Utrecht
Eindhoven

The likes of Apeldoorn, Zwolle, Dordrecht, Leeuwarden are not more important than Tilburg. 

Groningen
Tilburg
Arnhem
Enschede
Nijmegen
Haarlem
Breda

are basically of equal importance. After that cities like:

Leiden
Maastricht
's Hertogenbosch
Zwolle
Leeuwarden
Apeldoorn
Dordrecht
Amersfoort
Alkmaar


----------



## SHiRO (Feb 7, 2003)

A little outdated...










Check this for *urban area* populations (a little outdated too, also very strict)
http://web.inter.nl.net/users/Paul.Treanor/nethur.html


----------



## Medo (Apr 7, 2004)

1.Arnhem
2.Amsterdam
3.Rotterdam
4.Eindhoven
5.Oss


----------



## eusebius (Jan 5, 2004)

:happy:

I do an Early Bird, you do a BirminghamCulture

I put Arnhem right after the big 3 and you fight that 

Arnhem: #1 city outside 'Holland/Utrecht/Randstad' for investors; for tourists

#5 shopping center
#6 office city
capital of prov/2mln
voted best main city several times in varying publications
great WTC building!
very busy cultural life
very high density of bars and restaurants
a few consulates
NL HQ for many big foreign firms
hence the bombs at banks and big company HQs ...
a center in the cluster of Arnhem/Nijmegen/Ede (around/+ 1mln at a 20-25km radius)

hundreds of pictures of the city center plus the 19. Century neighbourhoods on the north bank http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=4625917&postcount=52

The official Arnhem Agglo ( www.cbs.nl ) puts Arnhem at 350k or so and that is without the closely connected Ede (11mins by train; main employers Arnhem companies who looked for less strict rules and settled in the neighbouring council )

Agglo Arnhem-Ede = close to 600k .. while the greater region includes places in 2 other provinces: your Brabant and Limburg plus it includes two towns in Deutschland ...

Arnhem is the only city outside 'Randstad' with railway services at night. At one time trains ran from Arnhem TO Amsterdam after closing hours :rofl:
Arnhem was where Amsterdam folk went clubbing. Arnhem has always tricked Amsterdam, first with a music hall, grand theatre, liberal newspaper, trade unions, urban park (skyscraper built 1822 :banana

Shame the Arena was built earlier. I blame that on ABN policy 

or to put it this way: Eindhoven phonebook district is twice the surface of Arnhem .. And Arnhem has 3 rivers flowing through its territory: 2 railway bridges; 6 other bridges.

</EBmode>


----------



## eusebius (Jan 5, 2004)

oh another fact

Arnhem is with Amsterdam, Rotterdam, Den Haag and Utrecht the city to have 'groeikernen' which were like state subventioned new towns

Eindhoven had none
Groningen neither


----------



## dennol (Sep 11, 2002)

eusebius said:


> oh another fact
> 
> Arnhem is with Amsterdam, Rotterdam, Den Haag and Utrecht the city to have 'groeikernen' which were like state subventioned new towns
> 
> ...


"Er zijn in de randstedelijke provincies veel groeikernen aangewezen, maar ook twee buiten de randstad, namelijk Duiven/Westervoort en Helmond. Helmond moest natuurlijke overloop uit Eindhoven ontvangen en Duiven uit Arnhem." 

Source: http://www.nyfer.nl/publicaties/arnhem aantrekkelijke stad.pdf (page 30)



"Voor de niet in de Randstad gelegen groeikernen, Helmond en Duiven-Westervoort, geldt dat de bevolking afkomstig is uit de nabijgelegen grootstedelijke agglomeraties (resp. Eindhoven en Arnhem)." 

Source: http://www.scp.nl/publicaties/boeken/9037700314/Gewenste_groei.pdf (page 21)


Your turn again.


----------



## SHiRO (Feb 7, 2003)

Arnhem doesn't even have a airport or a university


----------



## JDRS (Feb 8, 2004)

Amsterdam
Rotterdam
The Hague
Utrecht
Eindhoven

Don't know much about Dutch cities at the moment, but should get to know some alot better when I visit the Netherlands next year.


----------



## eusebius (Jan 5, 2004)

:weird: Arnhem is home to the 'Luchtmobiele Brigade'... (NL Rapid Air Force)
Deelen Airport, Niederrhein Airport, Schiphol is just 68mns .. ICE to Amsterdam, Utrecht, Düsseldorf, Cologne and Frankfurt.
Connectivity: level global

Velp has the landscape university; Wageningen is the global #5 agro university and Nijmegen has the full range of faculties. Arnhem's in the middle with all of the arts' schools. Arnhem has a younger, multicultural (30% non-NL) population than Eindhoven. 

Again these facts:

Government policy meant there were 5 cities, excluding Eindhoven. 5 Cities had satellite towns, one was Arnhem.

Current policy: 6 key-projects
- again Arnhem is one of those 6. Again Eindhoven is excluded.

You tell me the NL got it wrong twice, on which city ranks #5??


----------



## eusebius (Jan 5, 2004)

dennol said:


> "Er zijn in de randstedelijke provincies veel groeikernen aangewezen, maar ook twee buiten de randstad, namelijk Duiven/Westervoort en Helmond. Helmond moest natuurlijke overloop uit Eindhoven ontvangen en Duiven uit Arnhem."
> 
> Source: http://www.nyfer.nl/publicaties/arnhem aantrekkelijke stad.pdf (page 30)
> 
> ...


OK 
Helmond also was an IPR-town (investment bonus). Helmond served 2 functions: new industries plus extra housing. Duiven/Westervoort received funds for housing only.


----------



## SHiRO (Feb 7, 2003)

Clearly Eindhoven is NL's 5th city and biggest and most important outside the Randstad.
Arnhem ranks between Groningen, Nijmegen, Tilburg, Haarlem, Enschede, Breda.

Everything you offered as "proof" doesn't change anything about that...


----------



## dennol (Sep 11, 2002)

eusebius said:


> Arnhem is the only city outside 'Randstad' with railway services at night.
> </EBmode>


According to the NS-reisplanner:

Last train to Eindhoven (from Best) 01.19
Last train from Eindhoven (to Weert) 00:36

Last train to Arnhem (from Elst) 00:53
Last train from Arnhem (to Nijmegen) 01:04


Actually there is one nighttrain from Utrecht to Arnhem and Nijmegen, but only on saturdaynight. Groningen has more of a night service than Arnhem. Last train to Groningen leaves 01:54 7 days a week, also a train to Delfzijl after 1am and best of all no NS involved. Noordned rules.


----------



## dennol (Sep 11, 2002)

1. SRE-area is 730k not 400k. Where are you getting your information from??

2. Yes it's the Brabant Philharmonic Orchestra. Based in Eindhoven.

3. That comment about the Australian Football Federation was not meant to be taken serious offcourse. 

4. Helmond has densities up to 8,700 as well. Anyway just visit both places. Helmond has a much denser core and just feels more like a city.


For your next post: Can you please come up with something that is not false or totally irrelevant to the discussion (like golf or cricket) this time?


----------



## eusebius (Jan 5, 2004)

Cricket is one of the most important matters in life!

I check www.cbs.nl ...

Gevonden op website


Documenten 1 t/m 5 van 2203 voor de zoekopdracht naar "bevolking kan": 

Zoeken op website


Uw zoekopdacht naar "bevolking sre" heeft 0 resultaten opgeleverd.

Arnhem 2203 - Eindhoven 0


----------



## 909 (Oct 22, 2003)

After having lived in Arnhem i can say that city is a joke...


----------



## dennol (Sep 11, 2002)

eusebius said:


> I check www.cbs.nl ...
> 
> Gevonden op website
> 
> ...


Gevonden op website:

Documenten 1 t/m 5 van 2088 voor de zoekopdracht naar "bevolking gaat"

Documenten 1 t/m 5 van 1247 voor de zoekopdracht naar "bevolking loopt"

and so on....


I really hoped you would have come up with something better this time, but I'm dissapointed again. With every post you only show that you don't know what you're talking about.


----------



## eusebius (Jan 5, 2004)

909 said:


> After having lived in Arnhem i can say that city is a joke...


ok kid
time for some serious business now
gelderland has 5 key cities with 4 neatly situated around arnhem at less than 30km
brabant with a bigger population has 4 key cities ...
spread like sprawl
http://www.nfia.com/regions.php?pageid=5


----------



## SHiRO (Feb 7, 2003)

You officially lost it eusebius...:|


----------



## eusebius (Jan 5, 2004)

if there's anything official, it would be the netherlands foreign investment website info I link to

crikey, with your denial of arnhem being more important in a historical, cultural, political and financial sense, you seem like an illiterate freedom fighter from a brabant madrassa :laugh:


----------



## eusebius (Jan 5, 2004)

dennol said:


> According to the NS-reisplanner:
> 
> Last train to Eindhoven (from Best) 01.19
> Last train from Eindhoven (to Weert) 00:36
> ...


nothing to it! such a schedule applies to the regular schedule from arnhem. Arnhem has busses and trains leaving after 2! None leaving Eindhoven Central Shed after 2 
Noordnet is only rail. Syntus is both bus and rail 

Let's return to NL's #5

Can't be Eindhoven, when both Arnhem and Groningen have superior transport?


----------



## eusebius (Jan 5, 2004)

you also don't seem to realize that arnhem is connected to;

ede
barneveld
zutphen
doetinchem
tiel
nijmegen
frankfurt

eindhoven is connected to: 

den bosch
helmond
tilburg
weert

again eindhoven proves less, it's a continueing story :laugh:

</nicktaylormodeoff>


----------



## SHiRO (Feb 7, 2003)

And still you are the only Dutchman on these forums proclaiming Arnhem is NL's 5th city and not Eindhoven...


----------



## eusebius (Jan 5, 2004)

hno:

thou shalt not rejoice in ignorance, youngsters


----------

